

Scorched - a lightweight framework for Ruby 2.0 - JoshMilo
http://scorchedrb.com/
Just ran across this Sinatra inspired framework that "barely" sits on top of rack. It uses controllers as classes which is interesting.
======
effbott
Looks really nice but I can't see myself using it. I use Sinatra when I want
to throw together a quick "scetch" of an app and Rails when I want to make
something that involves a database, controllers, multiple views, etc. I've
never felt the need for a middle ground between the two.

What are the main advantages over Sinatra?

